# Printing photos, do you add your border and/or signature



## PushingTin (May 29, 2009)

If you are printing photos, for yourself or for a client - do you ever leave your name on the photo (like in the galleries where most add a border and there name) or just a clean photo with no border/text?

Not talking about 4x6 but more the A1 or A2 sized enlargements.

Just wondering...


----------



## NateS (May 29, 2009)

PushingTin said:


> If you are printing photos, for yourself or for a client - do you ever leave your name on the photo (like in the galleries where most add a border and there name) or just a clean photo with no border/text?
> 
> Not talking about 4x6 but more the A1 or A2 sized enlargements.
> 
> Just wondering...



Prints that paying customers purchase, I do not put any type of logo....if I was giving away a print for some reason I might since it would be free publicity.  

I have quite a few of my photos hanging around the house and on many of them I have a digital signiture in the bottom right corner.  I don't do that anymore though because the size of the signature changes with the size of the print.  The signiture is perfectly sized on the 8x10's I printed....too big on the 11x14's.

I would never print a border on a photo personally.  That's why you get a matted frame which would look much better and much more professional in my opinion.


----------



## PhotoXopher (May 29, 2009)

Always a clean photo, 100% of the time.

Well, the exception would be Christmas card photos or something similar where I have 'Merry Christmas 2009' or whatever on it.


----------



## Lyncca (May 29, 2009)

I don't put anything on prints that people purchase either.  I do put my title across some of my own 24x36s as self advertisement


----------



## PushingTin (May 29, 2009)

Thx for your input... appreciate it


----------



## Lyncca (May 29, 2009)

NateS said:


> I have quite a few of my photos hanging around the house and on many of them I have a digital signiture in the bottom right corner. I don't do that anymore though because the size of the signature changes with the size of the print. The signiture is perfectly sized on the 8x10's I printed....too big on the 11x14's.


 
I found the same problem, which is why I haven't been doing putting them on recently either.


----------

